# Lightweight XC fork (100mm) with V Brake?



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm looking for a lightweight XC fork (100mm) with V Brake mounts.

I have an older lightweight aluminum hardtail frame that I'm trying to make even lighter.
I'm going to get a new wheelset (Mavic Crossride UB), drivetrain (X9) and fork.

I do have a budget... I'd like the fork to be under $300. It's not going to be used for racing, but just a fun, lightweight XC bike for me to add to my stable.

I've looked at PricePoint, specifically, the 2011 Marzocchi Marathon LR Fork. It's $260, but it doesn't have V Brakes. I guess I could use a BB7 up front.

Thoughts?


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Manitou Minute Expert 100 is a better fork than the Marzocchi, about the same weight, and have brake bosses.

http://www.bikesonline.com/manitou-minute-expert-100mm-black-qr-w-bosses.htm


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

Suntour has some good stuff like the radon or epicon


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

Sorry the axon is xc the radon is am both good budget forks


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

Have a look on ebay you can get rock shox recon or reba in your price I think


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

Sorry not a reba but a recon


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

I found a Recon Silver TK Solo Air for under $200 new (2011). It's about 4.5 lbs. It's definitely within my budget, but it's heavier than the Marathon, not much more, but more... It might be the best bang for the buck.


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

The lightest but cheap option is the RST First Platinum.


----------



## blablablacksheep (Mar 22, 2011)

getting any sort of fork with V brakes is going to be a pain tbh.

no V brake forks i know are being made that are in the same line as Reba or above.

only fork i seen with V brake is this Rockshox Recon Gold RL Forks
http://www.merlincycles.co.uk/Bike+...RL+Forks+-+Disc++V-Brake_RS-RECON-GOLD-RL.htm


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

The Recon is a great fork for the money I would go for it.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

I wouldn't consider either the Recon or the RST F1RST to be particularly lightweight , they're not boat anchors, but if you're particularly looking for a lightweight build, they're going to hold you back. The brake bosses limits your choices significantly for lightweight forks, but I would watch for a good deal (maybe a clearance) on a Manitou R7. I thought there have been some posts in the last few months on some good deals on those. Sids and Rebas no longer come with brake bosses, but you can try looking for a good used one of those. 
BTW, I own all the forks mentioned in this post, so I understand what they all weigh.


----------



## D-Avid (May 18, 2006)

The lightest fork with brake bosses will be an older Sid or manitou Skareb. I have seen rebas with bosses so you might be able to find a used reba on ebay.


----------



## D-Avid (May 18, 2006)

D-Avid said:


> The lightest fork with brake bosses will be an older Sid or manitou Skareb. I have seen rebas with bosses so you might be able to find a used reba on ebay.


Something like this http://cgi.ebay.com/Rock-Shox-Reba-Race-100mm-w-Pop-Loc-Awesome-NR-/110681637945?pt=Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item19c523c439


----------

